# Engine machine work done!!!!



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Well people, My engine block has come out of the machine shop, and is on the "building stand" !!!!!! I went to visit it last night,it's beeeeeuuuuutiful.....I got so excited that I forgot to bring my camera. I will take some pics this weekend. arty:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:

another check off your list now get that thing together so we can all envy you....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm tryin', I'm tryin'.........:cheers


----------

